# muzzle break for a .300



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been told by some people that I should get a muzzle break for my .300. The thing is I dotn know how they work and if they would mess with my shooting. I have a hard enough time hitting a deer though a scope the way it is (new to shooting a rifle). So would a muzzle break help with recoil but mess with accuricy? any info would help thanks


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

recoil i am thinking is effecting your accuracy. Muzzel brakes will lessen the recoil and improve you accuracy i am thinking. the only down side to brakes is they are LOUD. i have one on my 7mm and wouldnt personally ever get a magnum without one on it.

If you are new to the rifle for one , spend the money and get to a range and use it . So you can get to know the gun and know that you are good with it . It is not fair to you or the animals you hunt that you are not good with it yet. Practice and if the recoil is effecting you so you flinch get a brake or a smaller caliber.

That was not ment to be sarcastic or demeaning just a suggestion.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A muzzle brake will help with recoil and should not effect accuracy if proerly installed. as stated above they are loud, both for you and anyone standing in the area. Personally, I don't like hunting with anyone using a muzzle brake, if you are ever standing next to a person using one you'll know why. Practice, practice and more practice is the best way to overcome this problem IMO.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Buy a smaller caliber rifle.....you dont need a .300 Mag to kill a deer. IMHO!!! Esp. if your new to rifles. 300 Mags can develop bad habits. I have to "talk" to myself everytime I pull the trigger on mine. I dont consider myself an expert but I have put a few rounds down range....good luck!!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Since there is a thread on it how much does a muzzel brake cost and does a gunsmith have to install them. Thanks


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Buy a smaller caliber rifle.....you dont need a .300 Mag to kill a deer. IMHO!!! Esp. if your new to rifles. 300 Mags can develop bad habits. I have to "talk" to myself everytime I pull the trigger on mine. I dont consider myself an expert but I have put a few rounds down range....good luck!!


Big, Fat +1. Get a smaller caliber. Why beat yourself up with a 300Mag when a .260Rem, 7mm08 or .270Win. will kill a deer just as dead and with much less recoil.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

94silverado said:


> Since there is a thread on it how much does a muzzel brake cost and does a gunsmith have to install them. Thanks


PM drake killer about the cost.He is a gunsmith and would be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Every Big Bore that i own, 338, 300 and 7mag has a brake on it, Browning Boss.

Accuracy is very good once they are properly dialed in and fine tuned.

Couple of pointers

1. Never ever fire with one of you hunting partners standing next to you.

2. Always make sure your hunting partners have the best hearing protection available.

3. Never fire one over the hood of any vehicle.

4. Never fire from a prone position in tall dry grass.

5. Practice, Practice, Practice!!!!

Lessons learned the hard way 

Bob


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Invector,

Practice is the only way to get better at anything and the more you enjoy practicing the more you will practice it only makes sence. Now as far as getting a muzzel brake don't do it there are better ways to tame recoil. A .300 Mag of any sort will come factory with extra recoil and how you decide to deal with that is your own choice but I would start by installing a Sims Vibrations recoil pad I use them and they work well. the next thing I would do is start reloading if you don't now this way you can reload mild loads for your rifles with reduced charges and lighter bullets. After you get cozy with your rifle and recoil feel free to work your way up the power scale until your happy. On an end note I think muzzel brakes are not worth the trouble for a hunting rifle to many variables when the heat of the moment arises I shoot a .338 RUM at the bench and in the field without one it just takes time and practice to be comfortable with your rifle.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Average cost for a brake installed runs from $150- $200. It depends on the brand and the person doing the installation. The first thing you should do with your 300 mag is have a good recoil pad(such as a limbsaver) installed. There are 2 parts to the recoil of a rifle. The initial recoil(ignition of the powder and getting the bullet moving down the barrel) this recoil can be offset by stock design, rifle weight, bullet weight, and a good recoil pad. The secondary recoil (the jet propulsion effect) is caused by the powder gases racing out the end of the muzzle when the bullet clears the rifling. Again proper stock design and rifle weight will figure into recoil reduction. A properly designed muzzle brake will deflect some of the gases at right angles to the bore, thus eliminating some of the rearward thrust. All things considered, witrh a good pad and a good brake your 300 will feel more like a 25/06 and sound like a 50 BMG.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Unlike others, I won't tell you to get a smaller caliber rifle, as that wasn't your question. Obviously, if you wanted to do that, you would have all ready.

I'll just lay out the pros & cons of my experience with a braked rifle and let you decide for yourself if it's right for you...

I have a Remington 700 SSLH in 300 RUM, which had a muzzle brake on it when I bought it. I can tell you that this brings the recoil of the 300 RUM (which is considerably more than the 300 Mag) down to a level less than that of my Remington 700 in 270. I would guess a braked 300 Mag would feel about like a 243.

The brake does not affect accuracy. My RUM is a marvelously accurate rifle, and prints sub-MOA with the "light" load (180 grain Sierra at 3125FPS) that I worked up for it.

The downside of the brake is the muzzle blast and noise. Shooting w/o hearing protection actually hurts the ears, and the concussion is impressive. I lead a High Risk Entry/SWAT Team, and shooting the braked RUM w/o hearing protection is very much like having a Def-Tec 25 Flash Bang (175 DB Light/Sound/Distraction Device) detonated a few feet away. Suffice to say it's unpleasant.

This particular brake is threaded on the barrel, and can be replaced with a plain sleeve/ thread & muzzle protector which is included. With this sleeve screwed on, it's converted back to a regular barrel, with all the normal recoil but much less muzzle blast.

The idea is to do bench work & practice with the brake installed, then screw on the sleeve for hunting. I personally have decided to leave the brake on, and use hearing protection before taking a shot when hunting.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well all I wanted to know was how they work and if it would be a good idea to get one or not. I do have a limbsaver pad on it and I can now shoot the gun all day with no probs...the recoil was not the problem its just for me to get use to the idea shooting though a scope and getting it placed at the point I want it to. I have been shooting guns now for 15 years. I dont need advice about the fact I do need to get out and shoot it a bit more, with everything newness and missing is going to come. I have seen verterin hunters that thump their chest and say how good of a shot they are and that they cannot hit a deer 70 yards form them running at them. This gun is nothing I cant handle, I have shot a 10g for a long time and have not had problem taking the recoil. I just wanted to know if it was worth the $$$ for one or not. Second of all why would I want to get a smaller gun when I can only shoot one at a time. For me to take the advice to get a .260, 7mm, or a .270 is not what I wanted to know. I got a gun, why get another. The way I figure it why not give my self an advantage over the guys I hunt with. So out of all the posts to my question, thanks for the advice about that they are not realy worth the $$$. And a little parting advice for u guys that had to put your 2 cents in about a unrelated subject, keep those comments to your self, all it dose is makes me read more then I wanted to.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Another thing you can try if you handload is to load your mag down a bit. That'll help take care of some of the recoil and blast. There's no law that says you have to load a 300Mag to max. specs. , you can load it to .308Win or 30-'06 specs and it'll shoot like a totally different gun. Then as you get used to it you can load it up a bit more.

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A muzzle break will help with the recoil and muzzle bounce, but it will also add considerably to the muzzle blast. It in theory should help with the accuracy, remember the Browning Boss? But how much it will help with accuracy is another question.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

the VAIS muzzlebreak is advertised as the quietest brake on the market...it's worth checking out.

Answer Products also have a system whereby they do a sort of magna-port job on your barrel by making a series of strategically placed holes around the muzzle of your barrel to vent gases (your barrel length does not change). They then install their proprietary recoil pad for a complete recoil reduction system. They are on the web as well.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you want to have the MB for sighting in and range shooting, that is great. It will likely make you a better shooter IF YOU Wear GOOD EAR PROTECTION. If not, the additional noise will likely rune any chance of getting accustomed to shoot at all. If you get one, consider one that can either be turned off, or one that can be screwed off and a non ported "extension" be screwed on and hunt without the added noise. You will not notice the felt recoil, and you and those near you will thank you for it. But, hearing protection is a must with a MB.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

This reminds me of the time this guy fired a 338 Lapua mag with a break on it while lying prone with a bi-pod.

They make a nice dust cloud. :lol:


----------

